# Daughters First Buck



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Emily is now 5 for 5..., five years, five shots, five deer! But this is her first buck, and the first time she was able to hunt for a buck. She worked all summer and saved her money so she could purchase her own Ontario tag. I promised her the trip but there were stipulations, of which she worked hard at and met. I had a buck I wanted taken out of an area I hunt and was too selfish to burn my own tag on him. Figured he was a perfect candidate for a kids first buck. It all worked out better then planned. Hunted a food soarce for two days sitting from 6:30 am till dark on Wednsday and from 6:30 am Thursday till she took the shot at 6:40 pm. She even passed up three smaller bucks hoping for either this deer or a 130 class 4x4 that was in the area. Either deer would have worked but I'm glad it was this one that came in first. I had a pretty good history with this particular buck having 3 years of sheds and around fifty photo's of him. I really had high hopes for this deer, hoping he'd bloom into a giant with great brow tines. However, comparing all the sheds and pictures the deer hasn't grown an inch in three years and was actually bigger in antler and body size last year. I figure from the first sheds till now he should age at least 5 1/2, maybe older. He was a deer that needed culled. Emily to the rescue!

Here he is October 2007.









Here he is October 2008.









And here's the proud Hunter.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Very cool, Congrats!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Rock and roll daddy o! :beer:

And who says hard work doesnt pay off.

Looks like the only thing on him that was consistent were his brow tines.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

That's awesome.

Congratulations.

Really cool how you had the pics from the trail camera too, I'd love to get one of those.

.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice buck Congrats :beer:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great job. nice pics.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice, Congrats


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on the nice buck. extra cool when there is some history on the deer to go along with it. Awesome!!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

great buck. way to go.


----------

